# t shirt supplier?



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My kid's school wants to make up tshirts, and I thought of my HF tshirt, which still looks brand new after I dunno how many washes...seriously- the logo (which normally cracks & deteriorates over time) still looks perfect. Would you be so kind as to advise where you got the logowear?? Thanks.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Custom Ink is where the t-shirt I got as a prize came from. They have lots of styles and price ranges. They have a large catalog of logos or you can submit your own.

http://www.customink.com/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

?? is that the same supplier as the one for t-shirts I ordered from here??


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Most likely, but you need to ask Zombie to be sure.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, Custom Ink - I remember the octopus logo on the tag


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Right Roxy, I still have the tag.


----------

